# Doctor Who - The Movie?



## strung out (Nov 14, 2011)

This is going to be well shit 

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118046098

Like, proper, proper shit.


----------



## janeb (Nov 14, 2011)

if it happens, I agree - but it won't happen


----------



## strung out (Nov 14, 2011)

It had better not


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 14, 2011)

the cushing ones were arse.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 14, 2011)

They are always shit.


----------



## strung out (Nov 14, 2011)

It would probably mean the death of the tv series if they started a movie franchise from scratch. Fuck that.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 14, 2011)

"..and there was much wailing and gnashing of teeth" 

Directed by someone who has done _Harry Potter? _


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.totalfilm.com/news/tom-hardy-attached-to-play-al-capone-in-a-david-yates-cicero



> Yates is considering getting _Cicero_ in the can before his actor starts working on that next spring.
> 
> _Cicero_ isn't the only project Yates is circling at WB right now; he's also contemplating a three-part adaptation of Stephen King's _The Stand_ (which was previously been filmed as a TV miniseries in the '90s).
> 
> And just in case Yates fails to settle on either of those projects, WB is also lining up comic-book adaptation _Fables_, which sees grittily-reimagined fairytale characters forced to live in the real world.



The crumb of comfort that I draw from this article is the impression that Yates is a coke-addled fantasist who lurches from pretending to be about to remake the Clangers, only set in Dallas with a hispanic soup dragon, to claiming that he's green-lit for a biopic of Stanley Baldwin. Perhaps this horrible, horrible Doctor Who prequel idea is just another deranged imagining from Yates.


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 14, 2011)

Jason Statham for the Doctor


----------



## Balbi (Nov 14, 2011)

> "Doctor Who" follows the adventures across space and time of a super-intelligent alien in human form, who battles a variety of cosmic bad guys aided by plucky human companions.



This statement is true, but only if you've been beaten round the head several times with the wet end of a severed leg.



> "Russell T. Davies and then Steven Moffat have done their own transformations, which were fantastic, but we have to put that aside and start from scratch," he said



Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 14, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> http://www.totalfilm.com/news/tom-hardy-attached-to-play-al-capone-in-a-david-yates-cicero
> 
> The crumb of comfort that I draw from this article is the impression that Yates is a coke-addled fantasist who lurches from pretending to be about to remake the Clangers, only set in Dallas with a hispanic soup dragon, to claiming that he's green-lit for a biopic of Stanley Baldwin. Perhaps this* horrible, horrible Doctor Who prequel idea* is just another deranged imagining from Yates.


 This whole thing is getting worse...


----------



## Balbi (Nov 14, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> This whole thing is getting worse...



Ohh, unless he does Lungbarrow


----------



## scifisam (Nov 14, 2011)

'Pubcaster?' WTF is a pubcaster?


----------



## killer b (Nov 14, 2011)

public broadcaster presumably.


----------



## Cid (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## fogbat (Nov 15, 2011)

Presumably, as with all films of British telly programmes, he'll be heading to Ibiza.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 15, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Ohh, unless he does Lungbarrow



maybe he can do a whole series  of movies based on the new adventures


----------



## belboid (Nov 15, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> the impression that Yates is a coke-addled fantasist


actually, he's a cracking director who has made several brilliant pieces. The Way We Live Now, State of Play, Sex Traffic, all probly the best things  on telly in their respective years. Sure, thew Potters are...problematic let us say, but that's down to the books being wank, Yates did a really god directing job.

None of which is to say that any yankee film wouldnt be a horrendous abomination...


----------



## Augie March (Nov 15, 2011)

As long as it isn't a reboot, I for one welcome the idea of the Doctor moving to the big screen. It would require a steady hand to guide it, but if it works it could be a brilliant companion piece to the series.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a reboot


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 15, 2011)

belboid said:


> Sure, thew Potters are...problematic let us say, but that's down to the books being wank, Yates did a really god directing job.



He was also saddled with a decidedly patchy cast, all the Maggie Smiths in the world can't make up for a lead actor with all the warmth and screen presence of a box of cornflakes.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 15, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> It's a reboot


Given that the entire cast changes all the time, isn't it _always _a reboot?


----------



## Santino (Nov 15, 2011)

It's actually the least re-booted programme ever, because every (real or apparent) change is justified by the main premise of the show, viz. time-travelling immortal alien.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Given that the entire cast changes all the time, isn't it _always _a reboot?



nah  it's linke the diffrence between  ST:TNG and ST(JJ A)


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Given that the entire cast changes all the time, isn't it _always _a reboot?


No.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2011)

One of the best things about the show is that it's one continuous story that started 48 years ago. Ripping it all up and starting again in some monstrous reboot would be horrific. 

No no no. From what I hear Moffat won't be letting it happen anyway. Not with his blessing, anyway.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 15, 2011)

Why would the BBC go ahead with a reboot if it kills of one of their most lucrative TV shows?


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Why would the BBC go ahead with a reboot if it kills of one of their most lucrative TV shows?


Fingers crossed they won't, and these are just the ramblings of a moron.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 15, 2011)

never underestimate the venality of BBC worldwide


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2011)

Stigmata said:


> Jason Statham for the Doctor



reprising his cockney growl a la turkish from snatch

'cahm on old gel, where the fack ave you landid me this time'


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 15, 2011)

Richard E Grant doing Withnail


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2011)

He's already done webisodes/radio play

e2a let me check

flash animation. Scream of the Shalka

voiced by him. a non canon doc


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 15, 2011)

any good though? Could he do a 2 doctors with McGann?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 15, 2011)

thats the only way they could save a big screen outing. New Who three doc special. Although it would be a bit glaringly obvious that tennant has the better stagecraft


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2011)

have been slightly reassured today. my brother tells me that he's made more today doing interviews about this story than the film ever will


----------



## Stigmata (Nov 15, 2011)

Eric Roberts as the master again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 15, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> reprising his cockney growl a la turkish from snatch
> 
> 'cahm on old gel, where the fack ave you landid me this time'



i've always wanted him and vin diesel to play the mitchel brothers  in  a hollywood remake of eastenders


----------



## Augie March (Nov 15, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> It's a reboot



Then fuck it's demographic chasing ship and all who sail in it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2011)

The old films didn't kill the TV series.

Anyway. I agree, solid gold shit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i've always wanted him and vin diesel to play the mitchel brothers in a hollywood remake of eastenders



Now that I would watch. Lassie as well ard and Meril Streep as Peggy.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The old films didn't kill the TV series.


tbf, the old films came out when the show was only 18 months old, whereas it's 48 years old now with all the associated history to go with it.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 15, 2011)

Harvey Fierstein as the voice of Dot and Steve Buscemi as Ian. Yah


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2011)

strung out said:


> tbf, the old films came out when the show was only 18 months old, whereas it's 48 years old now with all the associated history to go with it.



Gawd, really? I somehow thought it was later than that.
I'm not sure I really care anyway. I'd like a Gaimen written film if I get to choose the doctor.

I bet they get Kenneth Branner or someone.


----------



## strung out (Nov 15, 2011)

the first film came out in august '65 so about 21 months actually. the next one came out a year later in august '66.

i'd not be completely against a feature film, but elevendayempire put it far better than i could when he wrote this elsewhere...


> I wouldn't have any objection to a Yates-directed movie if it stars the then-current Doctor, is consistent with the TV series and is written by Moffat or RTD or someone familiar with the show. But Yates seems to be taking a remarkably dim attitude in dismissing the popularity of the TV show, the groundwork it's laid and its writers. I mean, Steven Moffat has written this year's big Spielberg blockbuster, who the hell does Yates think he is to dismiss him out of hand?


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 16, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Gawd, really? I somehow thought it was later than that.
> I'm not sure I really care anyway. I'd like a Gaimen written film if I get to choose the doctor.
> 
> I bet they get Kenneth Branner or someone.



they'll get whoever will guarrantee the most money- "Mel Gibson IS the Doctor, saving the universe from the Joos!"


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 17, 2011)

From a business pov it has to have been inevitable since the success of Rowling dovetailed into the emergence of Smith/Gillan - seriously huge US potential alone. It's a franchise waiting to happen and it'll be a few £hundred mill a time in the coffers of the BBC. Plus, an awful lot of work for a UK industry that grew fat and expert on the Harry Potter work. The skills are there, or here actually.

Not surprised they're taking their time to get it right - could be a long term cash cow.

Artistically, who knows....


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2011)

well it's been 'in development' since 2009 and they still haven't got a script, a cast or any crew, so as long as they carry on at that pace, they can take as long as they like.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2011)

I bet there is also a market for Captain Jack porn but that doesn't mean it should be done


----------



## strung out (Nov 17, 2011)

they already did it, it's called Torchwood


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Nov 17, 2011)

strung out said:


> they already did it, it's called Torchwood




To some degree that's how some of my missus' friends looked at it. Mrs P always had a thing for Ianto though and got quite upset during CoE


----------



## Augie March (Dec 2, 2011)

Moffatt has stated on Twitter that any film would be made by the same team as the series, would star the current doctor on the telly at the time the film is released and would not be a reboot.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 2, 2011)

no it needs to be relevant to american youth so make it about the adventures of a mixed race kid from the wrong side of gallifrey.
 the villain has to be English though


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 2, 2011)

Augie March said:


> Moffatt has stated on Twitter that any film would be made by the same team as the series, would star the current doctor on the telly at the time the film is released and would not be a reboot.



He can state it all he likes but ultimately it isn't his call.


----------



## Stigmata (Dec 2, 2011)

Presumably he's spoken to the people who control such things, though.


----------



## Santino (Dec 2, 2011)

likesfish said:


> no it needs to be relevant to american youth so make it about the adventures of a mixed race kid from the wrong side of gallifrey.
> the villain has to be English though


Your experience of mixed race protagonists in Hollywood films sounds different to mine.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 2, 2011)

Stephen Hawkins can be K9


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 4, 2011)

likesfish said:


> no it needs to be relevant to american youth so make it about the adventures of a mixed race kid from the wrong side of gallifrey.
> the villain has to be English though





Santino said:


> Your experience of mixed race protagonists in Hollywood films sounds different to mine.


New Spider-man, Miles Morales:


----------



## Santino (Dec 4, 2011)

Pseudopsycho said:


> New Spider-man, Miles Morales:


Yeah, that's a film.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Dec 4, 2011)

Given Hollywood's current super-hero rebooting obsession _it will be _a film. It was just an illustration of likesfish's suggestion - if they can do it for a 59year old character then Who is a definite candidate...


----------

